

Essentials of PEP 8 - bengrunfeld
http://cloudandcode.tumblr.com/post/70618618032/essentials-of-pep-8

======
bengrunfeld
I feel that if you don't know enough re styling code to write it properly in
the first place, then an automated styling program is an easy way out, and not
professional at all.

------
frou_dh
Computers are better than humans for enforcing most of stuff like this.
Automated rewriter, make it so!

